# Connection to host problems (LAN) - Rise of Legends



## rhetrojan (Dec 22, 2009)

Both computers are Windows XP 2003, SP3 and the Windows firewall has ROL as an exception. Laptop can see the game to be hosted by desktop, but when we want to join the game, we get an unable to connect to host error message. I have a Motorola cable surfboad modem and a Linksys wrt54gs v7 router. Using AVG free antivirus software. Been trying to fix this all day and my 9 year old son is getting frustrated. Please, please help. Thank you.


----------

